# generator recommendation



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> You will have to figure out how many amps/watts each appliance will draw and size the genny to those values. Just because you have 100/200 amp boxes doesn't mean that you draw that much power. I run a 6500w portable Generac that back feeds my panel. Lot's of pros and cons on that set up. (Search on here for discussions. There have been several on the subject.) My gen runs my whole house: 220 well pump, furnace, lights, and A/C, 2 fridge, and a freezer. I turn the hot tub off! My water heater and range are nat gas. It works fine, but I don't run everything at once. It's just my wife and I, but we've had fam here during outages many times. They all understand it's 'emergency' power, not convenience power.


Sorry I just reread this comment again. Isnt backfeeding your panel illegal? It's not even an option for me and I won't even consider doing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Legal or not was discussed many times before. That wasn't a suggestion for your situation, just an option that many people take. As mentioned before, the dryer hookup is a backfeed situation. Transfer switches are designed to be 'failsafe'. Back feeding is not failsafe.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd go with a manual switch if I were to back feed. I'm not an electrician and the OP has two panels that make it a little difficult for me to understand how he could use one generator. I'm sure it can be done though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Don't get caught by the Backfeed Police :Modified_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm stumped. What is backfeeding?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

petronius said:


> I'm stumped. What is backfeeding?



https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=backfeeding+generator&*


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> I went with the biggest portable they make, Generac GP17500, 26,250 surge, approx $3k plus a whole house Transfer switch, another $1k with cable and installed. I run 100% of my house during outage including hot tub.
> 
> My previous house was on a natural gas line so i had the fixed standby installed, worked great. New place was propane so went with the portable, have to hook it up whenever power goes out, but still runs the whole house and i can use it for other properties (deer camp). Expensive to run, but well worth it on those 3 day rare outages when you can keep 100% of my house running.


Where did you purchase your generac from? That model looks like it would handle my both my geo and main panel. 

Also, let's derail the backfeed discussion. It's not happening, and i don't want to hear about it. You can discuss killing line workers, burning up your home, destroying your electrical and appliances, and other side-effects somewhere else.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=backfeeding+generator&*


Thanks, I get it now. That is a dangerous thing.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

petronius said:


> Thanks, I get it now. That is a dangerous thing.


Very dangerous.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

d_rek said:


> Where did you purchase your generac from? That model looks like it would handle my both my geo and main panel.
> 
> Also, let's derail the backfeed discussion. It's not happening, and i don't want to hear about it. You can discuss killing line workers, burning up your home, destroying your electrical and appliances, and other side-effects somewhere else.


Knowledge is power.........

Backfeeding is exactly what a genterator does. Just that there's a lockout that so you have to have the main off before energizing the panel.
Been doing it for more than 30 years. All it requires is thinking before acting.


The more you know........


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Let's assume by 'backfeeding' he means the bad way - the way you're not supposed to do it. 

Maybe i should reframe my requirements: 

Portable genny recommendation to handle load for two seperate metered service panels: 200amp geo panel and 100amp main
SAFE, NON-CODE VIOLATING TRANSFER SWITCH INSTALLATION FROM A LICENSED INSTALLER THAT WONT KILL SOMEONE, BLOW UP EQUIPMENT ON MY PROPERTY, BURN MY HOUSE DOWN OR KILL MY FAMILY. 

The more you know... 

If anyone has any more advice on how to do this in a way that will potentially maim, kill, burn, explode, or otherwise harm people or equipment I don't want to hear it.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Where did you purchase your generac from?


http://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200379773_200379773?hotline=false


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

d_rek said:


> If there was ever a greater inconvenience in life than to go more than 24 hours without power I have yet to encounter it.


I'd consider yourself blessed if that is your greatest inconvenience. 

%@# first world problems!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Crawfish said:


> I'd consider yourself blessed if that is your greatest inconvenience.
> 
> %@# first world problems!


Hey... I live in the first world. And a guy living in the first world expects first world luxuries! Like some freaking juice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

